# Okie construction workers



## richtee (Feb 9, 2008)

These guys are just finishing installing posts in the concrete to keep people from parking close in front of a sportsbar where a sidewalk cafe is set up in Norman, OK.






Just when do ya think it'll dawn on them they picked a bad parking spot for their truck?


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 9, 2008)

HA! Wonder how they got out of that one.
Good one Rich!


----------



## camp_cookie (Feb 9, 2008)

Maybe they are bollards and not set in concrete?


----------



## richtee (Feb 9, 2008)

Given their previous record, probably cut out the light pole in the top of the pict.  Heh!


----------



## richtee (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm thinking that bucket there and bag of Quik-crete says they are cemented in.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Feb 9, 2008)

OOOPPPSSS!!!


----------



## kookie (Feb 9, 2008)

I guess they could disassemble the van.......

lol......

Kookie


----------



## richtee (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL!  Perfect!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Feb 9, 2008)

Smokie Okie and TJ are  from Oklahoma, aren't they...............


----------



## glued2it (Feb 9, 2008)

Smokie okie and I are NOT from Norman,OK That's sort of stuff is expected from norman. Besides good luck finding a construction worker in oklahoma with a valid Social security card.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I can't account for TJ!


----------



## zapper (Feb 9, 2008)

I have seen simular.

Erecting all of the tilt up panel walls around the perimeter of the building with the crane still inside the perimeter
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (An allday event to correct)





Flooring guys spreading glue on the floor and working themselves into a corner (this happens alot more than you would think, I see it maybe once or twice every couple of years and I know that I don't see everytime that it happens on my jobs)


My reply is worthless without pics, but there are too many "no brainos" to list.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Feb 9, 2008)

Lived in Edmond a few yrs.  I'll agree with ya on that statement!


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 9, 2008)

Uh, Houston,        We have a problem!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Portable ramp anybody?

OK boss, what know?


----------



## zapper (Feb 9, 2008)

Well, it would be even funnier if it was not even their truck! This from the stand point of a construction worker that has to put up with idiots that ignore our safety barriers by walking into unsafe areas or parking too close to our activities and then think that they have the right to sue when something goes wrong. Either way, it does kind of look like a typical day for some of my crew!


----------

